# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Mtb:n hankintaa aloittelijalle. Apua kaivataan

## TimoSilakka

Moi! 

Tiedä että alta löytyy monia samankaltaisia keskusteluja, mutta halusin oman, jotta pysyn kärryillä ja minulla on kuitenkin hiukan omat specsit mitä kaipaan ja koen vain helpommaksi laittaa oman topicin. 

 Olen nuorena polkenut paljon, niillä pyörillä mitä vanhemmat nyt sattuivat hommaamaan. Nyt en ole edes 5 vuoteen omistanut pyörää. Kunto on erittäin hyvä. Pitkään olen miettinyt pyöränn hankkimista, viimme vklp pääsin ajamaan lenkin appiukon e-maasturilla ja maastopyöräily innostus puraisi jÃ¤lleen todenteolla, hetken jopa pohdin e-maasturin hankkimista, mutta sen ajatuksen hautasin. Pituutta löytyy193cm eli runkokoko 21”-22”? Pyörän käyttö tulee olemaan aika 50-50, tasaisessa maastossa lenkkeilyä (hiekkatiet,asfaltti) ja metsän siimeksessä oikeaa maastopyääriltä. Sitten tottakai töihin,salille yms perus matkoja varmasti tulee ajeltua. 

Pari päivää olen selaillut kaikki mahdolliset pyörätt ja merkeistä yms on jo tietoa jonkin verran kertynyt, mitkÃ¤ merkit kannattaa, mitkä ei. Budjetti on siellä ihan maksimissa ~800€. Isoimmat ongelmat onkin osa puolella, mitkä osat pyörässä tulisi olla tai olisi hyvä olla? Lähinmä mikä vaihteisto, minkälainen etujousitus yms.. Suoraan pyöriäkin tottakai saa ehdottaa ja mielelläni otan vastaan. Myös mietityttää kuinka isoja eroja rungoissa on, onko, jokin runko tai merkki parempi tällaiselle >190cm? Minkä mallinen pyörä noin muutenkin tähän käyttöön? En jaksa linkata tähän pyöriä mitä olen katsonut, koska niitä on niin tuhoton määrä. Moni asia varmasti tästä unohtui, mutta lisäilen niitä keskusteluun. Kiitos jo etukäteen vastauksista ja toivon että te ammattilaiset auttaisitte minua, ettekä suutu, kun taas tuli uusi tällainen topic 🙏

----------


## sboke

Tuolla hintaa saa kona mahunan suomesta, hyvä perusmaasturi. Sitten jos budjetin tuplaa voi alkaa miettimään eri maastopyörätyyppejä. Ehkä tuolla jonkun fätinkin saisi mutta sitä ei nyt haettu ja perus jäykkäperä on parempi tuossa käytössä. Ilmakeula ja tubeless vanteet kannattaa olla. muu on aika kulutustavaraa mitä vaihtaa ajan kanssa.

----------


## TimoSilakka

Aivan! Juuri näitä specsejä kaipaan, mitä kannattaa olla. Tuota Konaa onkin paljon täällä suositeltu, olisikohan se sitten se. Taitaa olla hintaluokassa paras? Hinta on juuri siinä ylärajalla, pitää tämän päivän aikana pohtia ja laskea iskeekö nuukuus. Paljon kuitenkin muutakin ostettavaa tähän hommaan. Osaatko suositella olisko XL koko oikea? Pituus tosiaan 193 ja jos oikein muistan jalan mitan oli se 95.

----------

